# Why a GSD if not for protection?



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Msvette2u asked this question in another thread and suggested starting a new thread so here i go...

Let me restate my story. I got a GSD kind of by accident without knowing much about the breed and certainly did not plan on having a dog that would guard my house and family. We were raising him for the Seeing Eye and when he flunked out we kept him. When we started the puppy raising process we could have chosen a GSD, a lab, or a golden/lab mix from the Seeing Eye breeding facility. We chose the GSD because we had had Australian shepherds in the past (and currently have one now). We like herding dogs it is as simple as that.

I really haven't seen a huge personality deference between our GSD and our Aussies. The Aussies have always been great with kids and adult guests. It never even dawned on me that our GSD would be any different. So far we have had no problems with Ranger and house guests, but this forum has made me a little nervous and made me realize that i may have to be on my toes.

FYI - I think Seeing Eye breeding and training may help here. From day one I was instructed to socialize him and introduce him to a lot of people and places. In addition there were strict rules - no furniture, no people food, no jumping (that one took some time), tethered to a person more than most dogs, tethered to my daughters bed at night. I think the structure helps. I hope it set a good foundation and we can avoid some of the behaviors i have read about here, but i will certainly be on my toes.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My main reasons for getting a GSD were protection, companionship, and sports (not competitively)

The thing I love most about GSD's is that they're a "jack of all trades" dog. You name it, they can do it. They might not always be the best at something but they'll give it their 100%


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had just let my 15 yr old collie go and couldn't stand the thought of another one. A German Shepherd, Teddy - whose story is actually on this board, caught my eye at a shelter. After discussing it with the shelter, it was decided it was best for him to go toa home without other animals to give him the best chance of success and I adopted my brat, who was 3 months old at the time. That is how I ended up with a GSD. 

I'll get another one, not for protection, but because I love the intelligence, the willingness to work and the bonding. I like that she wants to be with me, but not ON me like a Dobe. I love watching her think. She is the funniest dog I have ever had.

I don't need my dogs to protect me. It is nice to have an intimidating looking dog as a deterrent but that is far down my list of reasons for wanting a German Shepherd.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

We got ours because we simply love the breed. We love the companionship, the loyalty, the intelligence. Yes, they are beautiful, and yes they can be protective. But those aren't the only reasons why we got our two GSDs. My older girl GSD is quite serious and rather reactive. But she is amazing with my two wee sons. The "look" of her is a deterrant to any would be intruders. But I would never expect her to actually protect me. It's my job to protect her.
My younger boy GSD loves everyone and everything. He's a big goofball. We chose him because his parents had sound temperaments. He's a lovely companion to all of us. 

They are our family, and not purchased as lawn ornaments or for status.


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm.....because they're majestic! Is there a more impressive looking dog out there?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Michelle. You summed up my reasons for getting any dog i have gotten. Ranger happens to be one of the sweetests, funniest dogs we have ever had.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We got a GSD originally because yes, we needed an "Oh, big mean dog" in the yard type dog. 
Someone had come by our house about 3am after having ran off the road on the interstate, and it scared me to think I might be home alone (hubby works 24hr shifts) with the kids and some stranger would come in like that again.

We went to the shelter and adopted an adult male GSD...about 6mos. later got another. 

They are jack of all trades and look intimidating to boot. 
While not specifically "to protect", it makes people think twice before coming onto the property, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay, i have to confess, i don't thinnk our GSD is gorgeous but people stop me all the time and tell me he is. We kept him because he is such a great dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think this is a very interesting question and will really be interested in the answers!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

For show, sport, competition, teamwork, partnership, and devoted companions. 

My heart breed because the GSD can do it all and do it well 

"The German Shepherd should appear poised, calm, self confident, absolutely at ease, and (except when agitated) good natured, but also attentive and willing to serve. He must have courage, fighting drive, and hardness in order to serve as companion, watchdog, protection dog, service dog, and herding dog."
United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breed Standard


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Shade said:


> My main reasons for getting a GSD were protection, companionship, and sports (not competitively)
> 
> The thing I love most about GSD's is that they're a "jack of all trades" dog. You name it, they can do it. They might not always be the best at something but they'll give it their 100%


All of these as well as their intelligence and loyalty.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Msvette2u, we had a 30 lb. border collie or Aussie (still not sure) who detered a would be vandal in the middle of the night. At the time we lived in a townhouse development and just about every other house had a dog. Still the vandals were able to do damage to about 40 homes before they got to ours. Our girl started barking viciously at 2:30 AM. Scared the you know what out of me and i scolded her. Come to find out the next morning that we were the only house not to be vandalized. Since there were so many other dogs in the neighborhood i rralized on that night that herding dogs do their job and do it 24/7. I have been in love with herding dogs ever since.

So i guess protection is somehting i have in mind, just not actual attacking.


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

I think B/T GSDs are soooo ugly. 
I drool over sables.

But tbh I got my first GSD because I like pointy ears and didn't feel ready for a husky quite yet. So he was a stepping stone and introduced me to Obedience, Schutzhund and Agility.
Somehow I ended up with another GSD. I don't like GSDs! They're so nervy and errrghh.

A lot of people out here (in the country) have GSDs as lawn ornaments / unsocialized holy terrors. Half of them try to say their GSD is half wolf like it makes them scarier or something.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Rangers-mom, don't let this forum make you nervous  Like you said, you have good breeding, proper socialization, and great foundation work put into your pup. Those things all add up to eventually ending up with the most perfect dog, the greatest companion, the most loyal friend, the bravest defender - the mature GSD. Do I sound biased, lol? 

I absolutely adore this breed! I love how my boy can be lying on his back, snuggled up against me while I read in bed, but if he hears a car door slam 2 doors away his ears will twitch. Always alert, despite how comfy he is. That's the kind of protection I want from him - he's no slouch. If someone comes onto the property he's got a great bark to show off. But when he wants something, he's got the cutest little yip to tell me about it. He's so eager to play and always up for some excitement, whether it's a ride in the car or a swim or a walk - he's overjoyed, and it's nice to share that joie de vivre.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

A lot of my friend's had GSDs as family pets growing up, so it seemed like a natural choice. I love that they are smart and loyal - it makes it easy to train and fun to have around. I love that they look so serious, but at least my male is a total goofball. It's nice that they look intimidating and scary, but I don't expect mine to protect me.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Angryrainbow, well i wouldn't say my b/t GSD is ugly but my favorite dog is a black and white border collie. Don't know why. I love the way they look. Our current Aussie is a huge blue merle and he really turns heads, but i am just starting to appreciate how pretty he is after 6 years of having him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Rangers-mom said:


> Msvette2u, we had a 30 lb. border collie or Aussie (still not sure) who detered a would be vandal in the middle of the night. At the time we lived in a townhouse development and just about every other house had a dog. Still the vandals were able to do damage to about 40 homes before they got to ours. Our girl started barking viciously at 2:30 AM. Scared the you know what out of me and i scolded her. Come to find out the next morning that we were the only house not to be vandalized. Since there were so many other dogs in the neighborhood i rralized on that night that herding dogs do their job and do it 24/7. I have been in love with herding dogs ever since.
> 
> So i guess protection is somehting i have in mind, just not actual attacking.


Yes, when you say "protection", I don't think of "formal protection" but I do think of potential thieves driving by, seeing the "beware of dog" sign and a GSD in our yard, and saying, "naw, I'll keep going". 

Our Doxies bark and are an early warning sign, but people won't shudder a bit when they see them in the yard like they will with a GSD.

Our daughter is 17 now but when she was a younger, it helped to know her GSD would be waiting when she got off the bus and we were still in town. 

Just kind of...peace of mind, yanno?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Blanketback - yes, yes that is exactly what i want out of my dog and i think herding dogs are a perfect mix of fun and work. They pay attention to everything but never miss an opportunity to have some fun. How can you beat that mix.


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

Rangers-mom said:


> Angryrainbow, well i wouldn't say my b/t GSD is ugly but my favorite dog is a black and white border collie. Don't know why. I love the way they look. Our current Aussie is a huge blue merle and he really turns heads, but i am just starting to appreciate how pretty he is after 6 years of having him.


Ranger I prefer Spitz breeds. My dad has 2 Akitas and I dream of getting various Spitz-- Kai Ken, Karelian Bear Dogs, Shikoku Ken, Malamutes, Huskies..
I LOVE merles! Aussies are gorgeous, and so are Border Collies. But, I looove pointed ears. Maybe one day. Another dog I love is Harlequin Danes! :wub:
Brindles are another weak spot too..

I'm just not attracted to most B/T GSDs. A lot I see have thin dull coats. Probably because they chew it all off from allergies or anxieties. 
My B/T is gorgeous though. But I'm kinda bias!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Yes, when you say "protection", I don't think of "formal protection" but I do think of potential thieves driving by, seeing the "beware of dog" sign and a GSD in our yard, and saying, "naw, I'll keep going".
> 
> Our Doxies bark and are an early warning sign, but people won't shudder a bit when they see them in the yard like they will with a GSD.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I don't expect let alone want a dog that will snarl and/bite someone. Simple barking and presence is enough for me.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Msvette, i guess i originally say that i did not keep Ranger for protection because he rarely barks. The Seeing Eye tries to breed the bark out of them. He has barked a few times and he seems to be barking more often now that he is older ( by more often i mean like one bark a week). Still he has never looked out the window and barked at passersby. Nor has he barked at someone knocking on the door or entering the house. Maybe he would bark if he thought something was wrong. Our little Aussie/border collie girl only barked that one time in the middle of the night even though she lived almost 16 years. Herding dogs are smart and can figure stuff out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Reasons I prefer GSDs (in no particular order):


medium-large size
short stock coat
easy grooming
coat suited to all climates and terrain
upright ears (that do not need cropping)
natural tail
protective instinct
visual deterrence
drive
athletic ability
aloofness/neutral to most people and dogs
highly domesticated, easy to have as a house pet
loyalty and natural obedience and desire to interact with person
fit for all dog sports I like (SchH, SDA, flyball, dock diving, agility...)
their temperament matches mine
courage and toughness/hardness
naturally alert
good in water (likes dock diving, going to the beach)


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Angryrainbow, it is so funny that you love pointy ears. When we got Ranger our whole family was hoping his ears would never point. My husband even joked about taping them to his head while he slept so they would stay floppy. Much to our chagrin those darn ears pointed straight up, but we didn't realize that Ranger would spend so much time staring up at us with those adorable ears pinned back against his head giving us the puppy dog eyes or that the ears would twitch like antennae when he heard something interesting. We love his little pointy ears now.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

When I was growing up as a kid I had a GSD mix, and my grandmother also had a GSD mix so I was always around them... Growing up I did a lot of research and by the time I was in my teens I knew I wanted my own pure bred GSD... I love the way they look, so regal and majestic... I love their loyalty, how they never want to leave your side... I love their versatility, I can take them anywhere... I love their intelligence, I can teach them anything... And of course (at the very bottom of my list) I love the fact that they are very protective of their families and if it comes down to it they will put their lives at risks to save ours


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Reasons I prefer GSDs (in no particular order):
> 
> 
> medium-large size
> ...


Yes what Liesje said lol


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My main reason for getting a GSD was for companionship. Next would be protection as I am a small young female and will be living on my own in the next few years. I guess I do feel safer having a large male shepherd who is very protective of me. Even if he is not protection trained. I think getting a GSD as protection is sort of a given, they are a very loyal and protective breed by nature. That loyalty though, is why I wanted one as a companion more so. 

Another main reason: their intelligence, and willingness to be able to do many types of sports with them. They can adapt to almost anything!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

angryrainbow said:


> I think B/T GSDs are soooo ugly.
> I drool over sables.
> 
> .


This is pretty offensive. While I might not like sables, I would never call it ugly, even if it was my opinion. IMO, there isn't an ugly dog out there, just ugly people.


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

Rangers-mom said:


> Angryrainbow, it is so funny that you love pointy ears. When we got Ranger our whole family was hoping his ears would never point. My husband even joked about taping them to his head while he slept so they would stay floppy. Much to our chagrin those darn ears pointed straight up, but we didn't realize that Ranger would spend so much time staring up at us with those adorable ears pinned back against his head giving us the puppy dog eyes or that the ears would twitch like antennae when he heard something interesting. We love his little pointy ears now.


Ugh. I remember making posts almost every week, worrying about my poor boy's ears. I don't think they stood firmly until 5 months. I was asking about gluing the tips up, feeding yogurt and more bone (raw diet), because the calcium helps the ears supposedly. It had to be the most stressful thing ever. But if they didn't end up standing I don't think I'd have cared that much. An ear is an ear and I can massage them all! 
I have a pup who is teething right now, and his ears were up-- but now all that darned calcium is going to his teeth so they're starting to droop! He'd look cute with floppy ears though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was looking for a dog that would be a better deterrent then my golden or samoyed mix. I grew up with GSD mixes and they were all wonderful dogs. I had no clue what I was getting into, but not a day goes by that my GSD doesn't amaze me. I will never be without a GSD again. She is my shadow, very smart, obedient, loves to play but can relax to, she talks to me all the time, and she is so soft and cuddly(she loves to cuddle).


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> This is pretty offensive. While I might not like sables, I would never call it ugly, even if it was my opinion. IMO, there isn't an ugly dog out there, just ugly people.


Ok they are not my taste. 
It is simply because many of the B/Ts I know have very thin and dull coats-- even the ones at my Schutzhund club!
There are a lot of beautiful B/Ts out there, the more responsibly bred ones, but I do not see them in real life. Just pictures online.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Shade said:


> Absolutely, I don't expect let alone want a dog that will snarl and/bite someone. Simple barking and presence is enough for me.


Exactly! It used to amuse me that if you brought our last GSD a tennis ball he'd have helped you pack the car you were robbing us with!
But we never told people that, they figured he'd eat their arm off if they tried to come in! 

I think that, too, is what I fell in love with - our dog "looked" ferocious but he trusted our judgement and if we invite people in, they are his friends, too 

The looks along with good judgement and trust. 
There's many other dogs who could look intimidating, I even contemplated a Mastiff briefly, but I "know" GSDs and I know how to work with one and I know they will work in tandem with us and not take matters into their own paws, so to speak.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

angryrainbow said:


> Ok they are not my taste.
> It is simply because many of the B/Ts I know have very thin and dull coats-- even the ones at my Schutzhund club!
> There are a lot of beautiful B/Ts out there, the more responsibly bred ones, but I do not see them in real life. Just pictures online.


Much better Mine is a black/tan but she has lots of red in her. I can see the red more on some days then others. Mine has a very shiny, soft coat. You are right mine is thin and tall, the vet calls her fine boned, but she moves like lightening and does very well in agility.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My Dad had a gsd when he was in the army stationed in Germany. He grew up with german shepherds, it's just natural that I would grow up with german shepherds as well. I've always lived with atleast one, and always will.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just never cared for foo-foo dogs.


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Much better Mine is a black/tan but she has lots of red in her. I can see the red more on some days then others. Mine has a very shiny, soft coat. You are right mine is thin and tall, the vet calls her fine boned, but she moves like lightening and does very well in agility.


Lucky. My older GSD is scared of heights, he still goes to agility classes.. Just play with weaves, jumps and chutes though. 
Kinda funny because he is more willing to back up on a teeter than go forward..

Also I probably need to clarify that I do not like GSDs with saddles/small blankets. Just realized that was what I meant. I guess I like bicolors ?

I do like the red / livers a bit more though.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Face it, it's the romance behind the breed. The image of the "hero dog" portrayed in movies and television. And their common use as police dogs throughout time. I think a lot of herding breeds can do what a GSD can do, some maybe better.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I chose a GSD for its fierce family loyalty, and fierce look. All of the GSDs I have had the good fortune of knowing were all family pets, except one that was agility trained and very popular in Trois-Rivieres, Quebec about 40 years ago. I was impressed.

I chose Bethsheba over a puppy because she 'asked' me, from day one - because she had a need that counted more than my first desire.

And...she already places herself between us and whomever she considers to be a threat. Se is also quick to accept who we accept.

*And because the breed is breathtaking, whether they're holy trained, or not. Whether they know the ring or not.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

To me there is no dog more beautiful than a loving obedient GSD. Every day I thank whoever sent on the path to WD.
Protection is on the lowest end of my list. I have been facinated by them since I was a kid, don't know why, never saw Rin Tin Tin.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a GSD because I've always loved the breed. They are intelligent and loyal and very quick learners.

I have Lisl as a companion dog as I live alone in a large home. My son is married and I'm divorced. My last GSD died over six years ago and I was missing having a GSD in the house.

I'm not going to teach her to compete, or chew off the burglars arm. I can handle that myself. I just wanted a dog to spend time with and teach stupid pet tricks to (as well as useful commands too).


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all your responses. I was starting to feel worried that i was in the minority - getting a GSD because he was a good, sweet, loyal family companion. From some of the posts i was beginning to feel that i didn't really fit in here. I guess i was reading the wrong posts. This thread has made me feel so much better.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My question would be, if you didn't care about any protection aspect (and not formal "protection", just the mere presence of the dog being more formidable than a Chihuahua or a Labrador or Poodle, for instance), are you prepared to deal with a dog that may indeed "protect" your home at some point?

Would that be disturbing to you, or take you by surprise?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Msvette, if Ranger started greeting my guests with anything except a wagging tail i would be disappointed. But as i said I did not get him for protection or for size. I got him to raise him for someone else. I wanted him to be a great Seeing Eye dog. When I decided to keep him I wasn't even think about what breed he was or what that might mean. He had been a total goofy sweetheart in my house for 6+ months. I probably should have checked out breed info before I decided to keep him but it never even crossed my mind.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was just looking up "normal GSD temperament" and came across this...

German Shepherd Dog Breed Information

(excerpt) 


> The German Shepherd is naturally protective of his home and property and will always alert you to strangers or intruders, but if you welcome someone into your home, your German Shepherd will accept them, too. He will also get along with other pets, especially if he is brought up with them from puppyhood. German Shepherds are smart and learn quickly that cats rule!...
> 
> ...German Shepherds can also be way too much dog for even the most well-meaning of people because they were created and bred to work for many generations. Their genes tell them to be a guardian, a police dog, a guide dog, a search and rescue dog – almost anything other than a couch potato. If you aren't ready for that level of commitment, find another breed.
> 
> Many people want a German Shepherd for purposes of protection. But almost no one really needs a trained protection dog -- most people or families simply need a watchdog and a deterrent. The German Shepherd's size, body language, reputation and instinctive protectiveness are all that's needed to accomplish those goals, so don't get a "trained protection dog" that you don't need and probably can't handle. A socialized, well-mannered German Shepherd who lives with his family will protect them as part of his nature. A German Shepherd will always keep you within sight and sound. He might lie at your feet or he might position himself 15 or 20 feet away from you, but he will never let you go out of view. That’s part of his heritage as a herding dog. If you don’t want a dog who, well, dogs your footsteps, don’t get a German Shepherd.


Rangers, I'd think a dog bred to be a Seeing Eye dog would have excellent nerves and the potential to be an awesome family dog, as you've seen


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

When I answered in my first post, I was adding on to what I find so wonderful about GSDs *besides* the protection aspect, because of the title of the thread. I didn't even mention their fabulous good looks, lol.

I've found all of my GSDs to be very territorial, which I like. But there's an added responsibility to train them because of this aspect. If someone's knocking at the door, I don't expect my dog to differentiate between a cold-call salesperson, a friend, or a potential thief checking to see if anyone's home. I like the ferocious barking, but I also demand compliance with the "Quiet" command, lol. I wouldn't expect a tail-wagging greeting and I really don't want one, unless it's someone that my dog's already familiar with.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I got one cause I love the breed. they are so smart. But I also work late nights a lot, and my wife and two young daughters are alone in the house. She is still a pup (7 months) but people are already respecting her presence. She would probably lick them to death, but that's for me to know!


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

I got a german shepherd because I love their breed, their grace, their intelligence, their loyalty and courage. I personally don't own animals for my own personal protection, Rain may be bred to do it, but I think it is my responsibility as a pet owner to do the protecting. There are very few breeds of dog who can be trained in so many different jobs. They genuinely are mans very best friend.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Msvette, Ranger doesn't really have excellent nerves. That is why he flunked out - he is afraid of grates in the street and some other inanimate obstacles a Seeing Eye dog may encounter on a daily basis. Breeding doesn't work every time. But I do think that he did inherit a lot of really good traits.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

German shepherds were my favorite breed when I was a kid. I loved the way they looked, that they were the go to dog for police and their intelligence. 

I got rogue because I wanted to do schutzhund. Which instead I decided to do ring sports. She's a baby and is not protective yet, but I do like that they are a protective breed. I like that they are aloof to strangers but 100% about their family. I love how smart she is. It's like no other dog I've ever met. I love how they walk and run. I love how I can see her trying to problem solve, in her eyes. She amazes me. I can't see myself ever getting another breed, unless its a Mal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I got a GSD because I fell in love with a police K9 after watching him in a demonstration and then getting sloppy kisses from him afterwards. I was a little kid. My best friend as a kid also had a white GSD named Sampson. I love the versatility of the breed and they fact they're ALWAYS there with you. The bonds the develope with their people is strong and unforgetable as well.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

The gsd is almost one of the ONLY dog left aside from the mal that is used in real life serious physical personal protection that you can still get and not hard to find. It depends on the lines the breeding etc.. There are many breeders out there still producing shepherds with strong natural civil aggression that do police patrol work and personal protection, security, prison etc.. IF someone wanted a dog for real life protection the gsd Is the best choice there is right now. A lot of people just have the misconception that you can just go and pick up any shepherd and it will be that strong serious protector they see on tv. That can happen but its best to go with a breeder that breeds for it.

I was personally thinking of getting a dobie at first after my first shepherd and then looked into rotties because i was thinking of trying another breed. But every trainer told me for what I wanted and what I wanted to train for (personal protection) The german shepherd was the breed to look into and and to stay away from other breeds which are much more ruined.


----------

